# Ilford will process your film via mail in the USA



## slclick (Apr 28, 2016)

http://www.popphoto.com/ilford-lab-direct-will-develop-your-black-and-white-film-in-usa

Staving off the death which is so frequently foretold on photo forums. Oh and please don't let this PSA be a reason to chime in on your hatred or disdain or contempt for film , it's use or it's users....I am just trying to be helpful. I know how some of you can be.

Carry on.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> http://www.popphoto.com/ilford-lab-direct-will-develop-your-black-and-white-film-in-usa
> 
> Staving off the death which is so frequently foretold on photo forums. Oh and please don't let this PSA be a reason to chime in on your hatred or disdain or contempt for film , it's use or it's users....I am just trying to be helpful. I know how some of you can be.
> 
> Carry on.



I still miss film... I always opened the packet the moment I picked it up, I miss that excitement.

occasionally wonder if I should pick up an EOS1V.


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popphoto.com/ilford-lab-direct-will-develop-your-black-and-white-film-in-usa
> ...



I've been using both EOS 3 and 5 but they both required extensive service. The 3 was dropped (can you say &*%$#@!$&)
and is unsalvageable. The EOS 5 has the dreaded Command dial issue and isn't worth it in my book to fix so I picked up an Elan 7e on eBay for 27.99 . I really like the EF 135 on film paired with T-Max100. Now that Ilford is doing the film program I'll use it selectively for classic b&w subjects such as street and abstraction and where a client asks for film portraiture (Portra 160)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 29, 2016)

I haven't used film since the 1990's, but I thought surely there were processors for B&W film. I've sold and given away all my enlargers and equipment, but still have a lot of film in my refrigerator.

I have many old 35mm SLR's, I've sold my MF cameras and lenses. A Nikon F that I'd like to try, a Elan 7E, Pentax, Olympus, Konica, Yashica, and other brands sometimes several of each. I like the M43 lenses since they were pretty universal and easy to adapt to Canon.

I think I'll see what resources are here in Spokane.


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I haven't used film since the 1990's, but I thought surely there were processors for B&W film. I've sold and given away all my enlargers and equipment, but still have a lot of film in my refrigerator.
> 
> I have many old 35mm SLR's, I've sold my MF cameras and lenses. A Nikon F that I'd like to try, a Elan 7E, Pentax, Olympus, Konica, Yashica, and other brands sometimes several of each. I like the M43 lenses since they were pretty universal and easy to adapt to Canon.
> 
> I think I'll see what resources are here in Spokane.



There is one good lab in SLC but they get backed up and I only have had good results with Tri-X and not TMax which is my favorite film. Drum scanning with them is very expensive and I have heard good things about Ilford's quality from British friends. 

For a long time I shot Kodak C-41(the mask on that film is a bit tough to work with compared to a silver negative on Tri-X) and had the negs made at Costco for $1.05 a roll and then used the darkroom at the community college when I didn't have time to shoot and develop true black and white on my own... but I'm both out of school and Costco shut down it's film business.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 29, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> ......... occasionally wonder if I should pick up an EOS1V.



I occasionally wonder if I shouldn't sell my last one..............


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2016)

Beatles fans will get this


----------



## Hannes (Apr 29, 2016)

I shoot maybe two rolls of film a year. I love the photos that come out of it but it's hardly practical. I bought myself a Pentax MX from a local charity shop for about £10 complete with the standard 50mm f1.7 lens. Unfortunately it has developed a fault in the film release button so you can't wind the film back in while in the camera. Seems like it is a fairly easy fix but I'd have to take the whole thing apart which I'm not sure I can be bothered with.


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2016)

Hannes said:


> I shoot maybe two rolls of film a year. I love the photos that come out of it but it's hardly practical. I bought myself a Pentax MX from a local charity shop for about £10 complete with the standard 50mm f1.7 lens. Unfortunately it has developed a fault in the film release button so you can't wind the film back in while in the camera. Seems like it is a fairly easy fix but I'd have to take the whole thing apart which I'm not sure I can be bothered with.



Yeah we had quite the 'Practicality' debate a couple weeks ago here thus I prefaced my post with certain wording.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 3, 2016)

Still have my first and the first EOS camera the EOS 650. I used the Ilford post-in system in the UK and very good it is B&W film to me still outshines B&W digital. 

B&W film sales actually increased in 2014-2015 and most users are young.


----------



## slclick (May 3, 2016)

Well I'm going to go out get some Delta 400 and try out this service.


----------



## Luckshot (May 4, 2016)

Serious question.

What’s the appeal of using a service like this? A tank & reels, changing bag, and some chemicals gets the film developed. 

Is it the consistency of having a developing machine get the timing down to the second?
Are the chemicals getting hard to come by?
Is it getting the scans back too? 

As for the scans, the medium (2048x3072) that’s included seems small, and going up to 4492x6774 adds $10 to the order. So it wouldn’t take too many of those to pay for a film scanner.

Granted, I haven’t developed film since 1996, but it wasn’t a huge deal then. That’s why I’m asking.


----------

